# CCW just came in



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Finally got the call from the clerk of the court and picked up my CCW permit. Came in sooner than they estimated so no complaints. Just thought I'd let someone know that understands...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023 I'm jealous...51 days so far for me on a 60-90 day waiting period. :smt069 The again, I don't even have a belt I can use. :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## Outlaw Ringo (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, 51 days! I got mine in about 45 min, lol. To the op, keep it safe, and I hope you never have to use it.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, enjoy and be safe


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats. Today is day 38 for me, they told me 4-5 weeks. I guess technically they can go to day 41 and still be within their estimated time frame.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats, I'm still waiting on my UT nonresident CCW to come in.

I can't carry anywhere close to home because WI has no CCW law and neither does IL which I live very close to. I just wanted to get it before Obama and his goones took it away for us nonresidents and so I could carry when I visit the wife's family in IN.


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

Day 19 for me. They have 30 days, so it shouldn't be too much longer.


----------

